# Black Gold Dog Food



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Dose anyone know if there are any Black Gold dealers in Eastern ND or Western MN?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I've seen it at Petco's before.


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

black gold has their own web site great feed i've feed it for about 6 years to my hunting stock labs sorry Chaws


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Lucky Lab said:


> black gold has their own web site great feed i've feed it for about 6 years to my hunting stock labs sorry Chaws


My bad, I was thinking of another premium feed. You might also want to contact them directly as I've heard of them dealing directly with some rural feed mills and they can ship in directly.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

if I was going to be around for awhile I may look into that but I only need a bag or two to hold me over till I get back to MT (dident think things out to good on my end) looks like I'll be feeding that Diamond High Energy from TSC, I would hate to see the price on the shiping for a bag or two


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chaws said:


> I think I've seen it at Petco's before.


Is there a Petco in Fargo?

Where is located by?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

We have a Petco and Petsmart.

Petco is behind Red Lobster across 13th from Target and the Petsmart is down between Lowes and Menards in West Fargo just off 13th as well.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

what dose everyone feed arond Grand Forks and Fargo that is comparible to Black bag Black Gold 26/18 ? my dogs dont do to good on Diamond High Energy, thats why I switched to Black Gold but I cant find that anywhere close.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I feed Exceed from Sam's.


----------

